

Korean Messaging App Has More US Users Than Path - allenwlee
http://pandodaily.com/2012/07/06/what-does-this-korean-messaging-app-think-its-doing-with-more-us-users-than-path/

======
korussian
I live in South Korea and use KakaoTalk ("Katok"). I haven't exchanged phone
numbers with a Korean in the past year who didn't already have the app.

I know because the moment I add a phone number to my iPhone address book,
KakaoTalk notices it and adds that user to my contact list, along with their
photo.

Everybody has a KakaoTalk photo, many have 4 or 5. I haven't been able to
figure out how they do that. I can only find the setting for one user pic.
Perhaps they do it with the associated app, kakaostory, which is sort of like
a blogging engine on top of the Kakao platform, if I understand it.

